# Transmisor AM de Ley cuadrática , dudas.



## ivedhesa (Ago 25, 2007)

Tengo una duda acerca del funcionamiento del siguiente circuito, se supone que es un modulador AM pero no logro ver en la simulación la señal AM. Se trata de un circuito modulador AM de Ley Cuadrática, según ésto lo que hace es :

1.- Sumar tanto las señales de la portadora como la señal de información
2.- Generar una cantidad de señales de intermodulación mediante los dispositivos no lineales.
3.- Mediante un filtro seleccionar la señal de modulación que desee, en éste caso la de AM (supongo)

Bueno el chiste es que el primer paso si lo hace bien ya que a la salida de las fuentes me da la suma, en el segundo no se si esté bien pero se supone que al pasar por el arreglo de diodos se deben de generar unas señales extras y pues me resulta la misma señal pero con una caída de voltaje que supongo es producida por el voltaje de conducción de los diodos.

Pero ya al chequear el voltaje en el colector del transistor éste no aparece (aparece un voltaje en el orden de los uV) la vdd ye me entretuve bastante con éste circuito y no le hallé la falla, no se si puedan chequearlo y ya alguien con mas experiencia me diga en que estoy mal, les adjunto el archivo en power point del circuito, ah y agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola ivedhesa, veo unos cuantos detalles en tu circuito, me llamaron la atención....

1º Si bien es cierto que con esa disposición de fuentes genera una modulación de AM y te genera solo 2 armónicos no se si con estos dos es mas que suficiente para tus aplicaciones.

Creo que tu segundo punto se refiere a la modulación de AM con un transistor (elemento no lineal) para eso debes  de montar un circuito modular o transmisor de AM así conseguirás  obtener muchas mas armónicas.

El 3º punto creo se refiere a un filtro de salida eso tendrías que preguntarselo a tu profesor (el que te encargó ésta  tarea)

Y con tu circuito es un amplificador Clase C (pareciera...) sintonizado a una frecuencia que desconozco (no hice los cálculos) este circuito te amplificara solo las señales de la frecuencia determinada y cercanas que ya tengan un nivel algo elevado en su base.


BYE!


----------



## ivedhesa (Ago 25, 2007)

Ok, la verdad éste trabajo me lo encargaron porque estamos viendo la modulación AM, en si nos encargaron el diagrama de un modulador de ley cuadrática, ésto que les pongo es lo que encontré y para ver el funcionamiento pues intenté simularlo sin éxito aparente. 

Ahora según lo que encontré, la fuente de 760 khz es la portadora y la otra se trata de un tono.

Te mando los screenshots del pdf que me basé.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 25, 2007)

Hola ivedhesa, tu último archivo adjunto es el mismo circuito que mostraste antes....

Bueno según entiendo la modulación por Ley cuadrática es lo mismo que decir AM (pero asi suena mas bonito jajaja)

Bueno no soy asiduo a dar esquemas ni mucho menos buscarlos por otros (solo me limito a comentarlos y dar ideas cuando corresponda subo algún ezquema...), te contare un secreto....espero que ésto se quede entre nos.. jajaja.. ve hacia los destacados de ésta misma seccion "Radio" y bájate el esquema que se llama "cómo hacer un transmisor de FM"  mantén el mismo circuito pero cámbiale algunas cosillas.

1º Cambia las resistencias de polarización de base de Q2 entre Vcc y base pon una de 10 K y entre base y masa pon una de 100 K

2º Cambia el condensador y la bobina que estan en el circuito de colector (el tanque) para que resuene en la frecuencia de AM comercial  500 KHz a 1500 KHz.

Verás, la idea es cambiar la polarizacionde Q2 que es el oscilador, así pasa de estar en clase C a estar en clase A, así se transforma mágicamente en un transmisor de AM, la entrada de audio es = y la salida de antena también.

PD: NO divulgues éste secreto ya que éste circuito se hizo famoso en el foro, yo una vez dije que modulaba también en AM y casi me echan jajajajaja


BYE!


----------



## ivedhesa (Ago 26, 2007)

Hey no puss ya moviéndole mas me di cuenta que el problema es el circuito de polarización del transistor, hice algunos movimientos y al fin pude obtener a la salida la señal de AM, bueno creo que al fin y al cabo el diseño que les mandé si estaba mal. Prácticamente ya comprobé que en realidad el circuito si funciona, lo único que me falta es hacer los cálculos para obtener un desempeño adecuado, eso pues ya es tarea para otro día, como quiera lo voy a hacer en ayuda con otros compañeros de la facultad y ya les publicaré los resultados para que quede registrado jajaja.

Yo también he hecho varias modificaciones al circuito FM pero pues aún no las sustento en bases matemáticas o teóricas, simplemente son variaciones al diseño para en algunos casos obtener elementos equivalentes a los que se presentan en el diseño convencional.


----------



## LuisPerazo (Dic 2, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy un viejo ingeniero apartado desde hace mucho del diseño de circuitos. En la captura de pantalla que adjunto de un video que utiliza un multisim, veo un circuito tanque en colector que creí que formaba parte de un filtro pasabanda junto a la R4. Pero de ser así el paralelo LC debería estar resonando a la frecuencia de portadora (11KHz) y las cuentas no me explican eso. Alguien podría ayudarme a interpretarlo?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2020)

No se que darán tus cuentas, pero a mí me sale 11064 Hz como frecuencia de resonancia.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 2, 2020)

fres = 1/(2*pi*sqrt(L*C))   eso me da 4.4kHz 
Aunque estando el tanque con carga baja el Q (mayor ancho de banda) estamos lejos de los 11kHz.

De todas formas el resto de los valores son cualquier cosa --> El transistor recontra-satura y la base toma valores negativos respecto de emisor en cada semiciclo. 
Como que las amplitudes de las fuentes y las resistencias estuvieran al azar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2020)

Pues tenés razón....no sé donde metí la raiz cuadrada con la calculadora del celu...
Con la vieja Texas me sale 4.4 kHz


----------

